# Cant seem to get one



## reed123 (Nov 6, 2007)

*Hi all I have spent a good deal of time in the woods. Don’t have any land to hunt on so I go to the WMA's went to clay whole and sansavilla. Spent all day in there hunting and looking for sing for about a week straight from sun up to sun down. Seeing a lot of sing but just ant seeing any deer. I am in a tree stand I go about 16 feet up. (herd they cant smell you if your 15' or higher) Use cover sent every quite just cant seem to see anything. Hear gun shots but have not got me one yet. Just want to ask if anyone has been hunting the WMA's around Glynn and if they have had any luck. Also is there anything else I can do to better my odds? =/ I just want some meat in the freezer. Any help will be greatly appreciated. Only been hunting for 2 years and got 2 spikes last season one on privet land (no longer can hunt it) and one in sansavilla (no more sing where I got him). I hunt with a rem 700, 270. Thanks again*


----------



## diamondback (Nov 6, 2007)

dont hunt in that area but only hunt wmas also.heres a few tips to maybe help.
1. hunt the wind.never assume you can get above it or cover your scent .have several areas to hunt for every wind direction and dont hunt an area if wind is not right.
2.either hunt hard to get to areas or overlooked areas.hard to get to either crossing water others wont or walking way away from roads.overlooked areas may be at the campground,behind check station,at major parking areas ...
3.get in there early and stay late.be in your stand at least 1 hour before shooting light and stay as long as you can.I try to go at least to noon.
4.thicker is better.never hunt an area because you can see a long way.most places I hunt you will be doing good if you can see a deer 50 yards away.
do these and your chances of seeing deer will be better.


----------



## reed123 (Nov 6, 2007)

Thanks will try it out if i get one i will be sure to let you know and post pic's


----------



## hicktownboy (Nov 6, 2007)

I don't hunt that area either, but I have hunted WMAs in the past.  Got a few tips like diamondback.
1) Hike-get as far away from boundaries as possible.
2) Use a Blind- like diamondback said hunt the wind.  you don't have to be in a tree to kill a deer.  I killed many deer in a blind on WMAs, even with a bow.
3) Find a funnel- some people don't know what a funnel is when they see it or even walk across it.  A funnel to me is where the terrain changes and it almost "forces" the deer to take that route. Normally there is a food source or water source that makes them think that is the only way to go.
4)Thickets-diamondback said it all. You don't have to see 200 yards to see deer.  In heavily hunted areas deer find the thickest place and stay there until late afternoon and normally after shooting hours.
Good Luck!


----------



## bobcat (Nov 7, 2007)

I hunt forest land with a couple of friends and have hunted them for several years and kill one  nearly every year . Like they said you either need to get in the woods atleast 1 mile if possible to the most remote places . Also have learned that theres no need to go that far if its not in your blood to travel and search for them places . You can get within 300 yds of the roads and have good succes .  Last year we went to national forest land and hunted 4 days basically . I hunted about 1 mile of the road on a ridge saw around 13 deer and killed an old doe . My other 2 buddies hunted within 300 yds of the road , one killed a doe and an 8 pt and the other killed a 6pt .  That bumper between 300 yds and id say threefourths of a mile is where most of the pressure is .  THE DEER ARE VERY MUCH AWARE OF THIS!


----------



## reed123 (Nov 7, 2007)

Thanks for the help i will try all this out and see what i can do. If i get one i will post the pic's and the story. Thanks =)


----------



## diamondback (Nov 7, 2007)

Bobcat.I second that on hunting near roads.that is one of the overlooked areas.Every year we do alot of hog hunting/post season deer scouting and you would be suprized how much sign and how many sheds we find less than 100 yards from the road.They are probably sitting there watching us ride by and laughing  and only take off if you stop.


----------



## bobcat (Nov 9, 2007)

Diamondback ,  them deer aint dumb , i love hunting public land its challenging and i may 0 when i go this year but i usually kill one and have the opportunity to shoot several . Its fun fun fun .


----------

